# MAINE TRU-QUARTER



## seamus7227 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok, so I may have to throw in the towel on this quarter. I tried top maintain the birds that were just to the top right of the boat, but they are so small that they just look like little pieces of scrap and I lost one. Then there's the lighthouse rays of light, as you can see, one of them broke off from being so thin. Then, as if that weren't bad enough, the quarter snapped just to the right of the the water line near the boat.......<<sigh>>

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 12, 2011)

on the bright side...it only cost a quarter :biggrin::wink:



sorry!


----------



## thewishman (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks pretty good. Isn't there supposed to be an L.L. Bean store on the Maine quarter?


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 12, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> on the bright side...it only cost a quarter :biggrin::wink:
> sorry!



you have a good point! 



thewishman said:


> Looks pretty good. Isn't there supposed to be an L.L. Bean store on the Maine quarter?



Not sure but thanks for the support:biggrin:. Between this quarter and the Hawaii state quarter that is next, these two are doozies:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 24, 2011)

UPDATE: I decided to cut away the rays of light and the birds on this one. I still say it was the hardest so far

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 25, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> UPDATE: I decided to cut away the rays of light and the birds on this one. I still say it was the hardest so far
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


 
Well if you're just gonna half-a** it........:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol! I should have known the peanut gallery was gonna comment! lol

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 25, 2011)

Still looks cool as hell.  I hope you don't give up as I would love to see a finished blank:wink::biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 25, 2011)

witz1976 said:


> Still looks cool as hell.  I hope you don't give up as I would love to see a finished blank:wink::biggrin:



Dan, I've got one more Maine to cut out(yours!)tomorrow. then I'm gonna be designing the blanks! thanks for your patience.


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 25, 2011)

SA-WEEET!  Looking forward to it!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 25, 2011)

here are the labels, the color is a navy blue and the seal will go on the upper barrel and the solid blue will go on the lower barrel with the quarter in the middle. these pics didnt capture the true colors, but it gives you an idea of the detail on the seal.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## scotian12 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Seamus...sorry the light house did not work out to full advantage. However, being from the land of the light houses I think the rays from the light house are very important...perhaps on the next ones .


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 25, 2011)

Seamus,
I think the quarter looks much better with the "light" rays than with them gone, even if you can't save all of them. But hey, who else knows your dediction to excellence better than I.:biggrin: This one and the Kentucky one and the Hawaii one and...heck, they are all great!
Do a good turn daily!
Don



seamus7227 said:


> UPDATE: I decided to cut away the rays of light and the birds on this one. I still say it was the hardest so far
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm gonna work on the rays. I really feel like they are a critical part of the coin a well.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 25, 2011)

Third quarter, I still just dont like the look. IMHO

this next part is the most difficult, gimmie about 30-45 minutes, and i will post a finished pic.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 25, 2011)

Seamus, the rays look great. I actually like them a little better with a wider beam than the little strips we were first thinking.  Good luck on the rest of it!


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 25, 2011)

DONE!!!!! Wow, talk about the pucker factor! This coin just doubled in value LOL. I'm not sure I want to do any more of these besides the two ordered.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## scotian12 (Sep 25, 2011)

Seamus....that light house is right on now. Congratulations! Finished...and just when I was going to send you images of the  world famous light house at Peggys Cove in Nova Scotia


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sweet that means I only owe you $.50!  Awesome!!!  Seriously, those look fantastic!  I hope you are kidding about not wanting to do more as I have a feeling once the customer gets this in her hands I will be having a few more orders!


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL, lets see how this one goes first.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 25, 2011)

scotian12 said:
			
		

> Seamus....that light house is right on now. Congratulations! Finished...and just when I was going to send you images of the  world famous light house at Peggys Cove in Nova Scotia



I'm here to tell ya, that was a booger

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Lenny (Sep 25, 2011)

Nothing in Maine is every easy!  :biggrin:

I like it!


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 13, 2011)

here is the final blank. one down, one to go!



Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice work Seamus.


----------

